# (معدل) ليسب لرسم خطوط Grid تلقائيا مع كتابة الإحداثيات على الخطوط



## أدهم7 (15 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*· **الى اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام اهدي **هذا الليسب وذلك لرسم خطوط الشبكة**GRID Line**وذلك بناءا على تحديدك للمسافات بين كل خط من خطوط **الشبكة وذلك على طبقة خاصة **تسمى**Grid**وكذلك يكتب الأحداثيات الشمالية والشرقية على خطوط **الشبكة وذلك حسب حجم النص المطلوب وذلك على طبقة خاصة تسمى**Grid-text*
*· **لتحميل البرنامج وذلك من خلال القائمة*


*Tools ---> **Load Application---> GRID ---> Load*​ 
*أو من خلال كتابة**الامر**Appload**في سطر الاوامر ثم تحميل الملف**Grid **ثم**Load*
*· **لتشغيل الليسب*
*نكتب **في سطر الاوامر الأمر** : **GG*
*يسألك البرنامج عن الحدود المطلوبة لعمل خطوط ال **Grid **وذلك باختيار*
*Select lower left corner** : *
*Select upper right corner**: *
*يسأل البرنامج عن المسافة المطلوبة**بي خطوط ال**Grid*
*Enter Grid Spacing*

*ثم يسأل البرنامج عن ارتفاع النصوص**التي يكتب بها الاحداثيات على خطوط ال**Grid*
*Enter TEXT HEIGHT**:*

*وتكون النتيجة النهائية كما بالصورة التالية**:*







 

ختاما أرجو أن ينتفع به كل مطلع عليه ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.​


----------



## africano800 (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا حتى لا يتعارض مع امر grid جعلته gg


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## husam_f (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام بوشكش (17 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندسة النجف (17 مايو 2010)

هذا ممكن استخدام برامج الاكسل ويكون اسهل بكثير


----------



## حسام عبد الله (18 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (19 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## youssof ali (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم المسلمين


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
والى الامام بعون الله


----------



## خالد أدهم (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedazab (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## خالد أدهم (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسعودى (30 يونيو 2010)

جذاك الله حيرا


----------



## talan77 (30 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما وتجاوز عنا وعنهم برحمتك يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم امين


----------



## أبوعايدى (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ليسب جميل


----------



## أدهم7 (3 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد الجميل*​


----------



## elkhateb (3 يوليو 2010)

*شكر*

يعطيك ألف عافية يا هندسة وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## odwan (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## ASHIK (4 يوليو 2010)

thank you
i'll try this
thankx


----------



## أدهم7 (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## مزن محمود (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## منصور محمود ج (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## f3mhx123 (7 أغسطس 2010)

_رائع_
_شكرا من القلب_


----------



## عماد العايد (8 أغسطس 2010)

يا أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## لهون جاف (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أدهم7 (25 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (25 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## خالد أدهم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## أدهم7 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صقر العايد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

والله أحسن لسب موجود بالمنتدى شكرا يا ادهم


----------



## صقر العايد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*والله أحسن لسب موجود بالمنتدى شكرا يا ادهم*​


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا الجهد
:77:


----------



## kirla_81 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووورررررررررررررررر كتيييييييييييييير حلو


----------



## أدهم7 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## كبل (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك بعملك وعلمك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (16 يناير 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## الحياة جد واجتهاد (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد أدهم (17 فبراير 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## alsadaf2007 (30 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ibrahim1hj (30 مارس 2011)

بصراحة لسب رائع الله يعطيك العافية جربتو مع اوتوكاد 2010 شكرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد أدهم (27 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصدر طاقة (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يعطيك العافية يالغالي

ملاحظة:
فيه برنامج لاسقاط ملفات الاوتوكاد على برنامج قوقل ايرث اختصاره (gg) بحيث انه بعد تحميل البرنامج وبعد كتابة الامر gg ينقل لك الملف على القوقل 
وبالتالي سيحدث تعارض مع ليسب رسم القريد

تحياتي لكم


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*الله يجزاك خير يا باشمهندس*​


----------



## خالدc3d (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي


----------



## أدهم7 (29 مايو 2011)

وجزاكم مثله


----------



## hamdy khedawy (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (29 مايو 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (30 مايو 2011)

مية مية


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخى ادهم وبارك الله فيك اسا الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## raider_1 (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## buraida (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## falconsky2008 (14 يونيو 2011)

جزيت خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس التقنيه (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد أدهم (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عطا احمد سمان (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد أدهم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## goma ali (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hafezmohamed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أدهم7 قال:


> *er]*​


*ياريت كمان ليسب لكتابه الزوايا شاكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينالافضال
وربنا يجازيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك 

خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا

كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا*​


----------



## hafezmohamed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*الليسبات*



hafezmohamed قال:


> ياريت كمان ليسب لكتابه الزوايا شاكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينالافضال
> وربنا يجازيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك
> 
> خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا
> ...



ودايما الى الامام


----------



## hafezmohamed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

كتبت الرد وشكرت صاحب الموضوع ولم يظهر رابط التحميل


----------



## هدير سكر (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله جميييييل جدا


----------



## م.محمد حسين جراد (1 مايو 2013)

عاشة الايادي ...انه كلش جنة محتاج لليسب هذا اشكرك ..امتناني


----------



## sherif 2009 (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (1 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## mahmoud askafe (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اشي اكتير حلو......مشكووووور


----------



## خالد أدهم (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samin2000 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

شرح وافي ومنظم ومتجدد


----------



## samin2000 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكورين ولكم خالص التحية


----------



## crazy_eng48 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## احمد سيد على حفنى (9 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي ....لكن الخطوط يكون شكلها النهائي متقطع بطريقة غير منتظمة


----------



## لهون لهونى (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله اخي العزيز بس اني اريد اسئل كيفية اضافة احداثيات الحقيقية على هذة الكريد
Praise be to God, my brother dear, but I want to ask this how to add real coordinates on this grid


----------



## salah.engin (17 يناير 2014)

thank u my brother,but how can download it


----------



## مصطفى المساح (17 يناير 2014)

لو ممكن نسخة بامتداد lsp


----------



## خالد أدهم (31 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (1 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المثابر ابو وديع (1 أغسطس 2014)

لماذا ليسيب هناك امر اساسا بالسيفيل يرسم لوحده الجريد


----------



## thamer2best (1 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور ​


----------



## Ziad Sobeh (24 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جدا على هذا الليسب


----------



## Ahmed wanas (6 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ziad Sobeh (6 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قيصر الجد (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شلون نستخدم الاكسل ؟؟؟


----------



## قيصر الجد (12 نوفمبر 2014)

مهندسة النجف قال:


> هذا ممكن استخدام برامج الاكسل ويكون اسهل بكثير


شلون نستخدم الاكسل ؟؟


----------



## mahmoud_nour (15 يناير 2015)

شكرا
بس في مشكله انو النص تبع e عم يكون مائل بزاويه 80درجه
مع العلم اني مسكر مفاتيح osnap 
شو الحل


----------



## yacine taleb (9 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## أبوتقي (11 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (16 مايو 2015)

عمل رائع


----------



## hiwa karim (9 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## alsoltani (10 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله بيك يابطل


----------



## f3mhx123 (21 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
لسب رائع جدا ولكن نقابل اشكالية تعارض الامر ggالخاص باللسب مع لسب الاسقاط على قوقل الذي يستخدم نفس الاختصارgg نرجو ايجاد صيغة اخرى للامر وشكرا


----------



## أدهم7 (24 يناير 2016)

f3mhx123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لسب رائع جدا ولكن نقابل اشكالية تعارض الامر ggالخاص باللسب مع لسب الاسقاط على قوقل الذي يستخدم نفس الاختصارgg نرجو ايجاد صيغة اخرى للامر وشكرا





أخي f3mhx123
مرفق الملف بالأمر GGG


----------



## أدهم7 (25 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## م هلال علي (23 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## m.bally (19 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد أدهم (15 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمود 2015 (20 مايو 2018)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## sdsda802 (27 مايو 2018)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (12 يونيو 2018)

حلو الليسب ده


----------

